# discharge after spaying



## Dipsy (Dec 10, 2011)

Is it normal for a mature bitch to have discharge for a few weeks after being spayed?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Do you mean from the suture line or from the vulva. If its the suture line then there shouldnt be any discharge, redness or pulled stitches or hotness from the area.

If you mean the vulva then I cant remember any discharge with any of mine.
If the discharge is thickened yellowish or greenish in colour and any nasty odour then it doesnt sound right at all.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

my bitch had an emergency spay 2 days ago and theres been no discharge from anywhere, ive also had 4 other bitches spayed and cant remember there being any discharge with them either. If i were you i would pop her along to the vets just to get it checked out


----------



## Dipsy (Dec 10, 2011)

It's from the vulva. I think it's like a season, but I'm not familiar with bitches.she doesn't seem ill and it isn't green. When a bitch is spayed, are the ovaries and uterus removed or are the tubes tied/blocked.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dipsy said:


> It's from the vulva. I think it's like a season, but I'm not familiar with bitches.she doesn't seem ill and it isn't green. When a bitch is spayed, are the ovaries and uterus removed or are the tubes tied/blocked.


The usual practice as far as I know is to remove everything, although I believe that there is a practice where not everything is removed now.
As mentioned I cant remember any of mine every having a discharge. 
It would probably be best to speak to the vets and tell them your concerns with a view of probably taking her in to get her checked out.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

There is a risk that is could be a pyo of the stump left of the uterus so I would deffo get her checked out. I never knew about stump pyo but was told it was a possible cause for my old bitch to be ill before however it was a spleen tumour (no discharge)


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

It could be an infection from the op. Not a pyo, as pyometra is infection of the womb and there is no womb left.
I would go back to the vet who may give you antibiotics.


----------



## Zaff (Jun 26, 2012)

That happened to one of my bitches some years ago and in her case it was a mild infection which cleared up with antibiotics.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Both of mine have had. It has been clear/white, no odour and only happened once or twice very small amount less than a teaspoon. No infections or issues at the check ups, don't lick themselves or appear bothered by it.


----------



## Dipsy (Dec 10, 2011)

It seems to have cleared up today. She is due a vaxination next weak so will get her checked. I now need to get her fit but she doesn't play or fetch so it won't be easy.


----------

